# Simulieren von hoch bittigen Variablen



## Nemesis (1. April 2002)

Also ich habe das Problem das ich nur Variablen verwenden kann die viel zuklein sind. Nun würde ich gerne wissen wie ich 128 bzw. 256 bittige Variablen simulieren kann.


----------



## Xeragon (1. April 2002)

Indem du eine Klasse entwickelst, und die Operatoren entsprechend überlädst, dann hast du einen Datentyp, der sich (fast) wie ein integrierter Datentyp verhält.


----------

